# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Fluffy

## abibati

Bonjour à tous 

Petit Fluffy  ::  est sur Actuaimaux afin de nous aider à régler la facture de son opération et son traitement pour l'hypertension.  ::  :: 

http://post.spmailtechn.com/f/a/f8f79s7wcVUJZS8MuGUCaw~~/AACd3AA~/RgRhbfGsP0QzaHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuYWN0dWFuaW1hdXguY29tL2  FpZGV6LWxlcy9kZXRhaWwvZmx1ZmZ5VwNzcGNCCgA1rGyLX84E  PVpSHGNoYXRsaWJyZWNhaWxsZXJvdEBnbWFpbC5jb21YBAAAFk  c~

Pouvez vous nous aider ?

Merci à tous

----------

